# Prednicare experiences



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Alfie started a course of Prednicare (steroids) yesterday, and whilst I know increased thirst and urination is a common side affect - I am wondering just how much of an increase is normal, and what would be considered highly excessive? He's only had four doses so far (morn and eve yesterday and today) - but he is already drinking horrendous amounts. He's at the water bowl every half hour or so having huge drinks and is wanting out to pee constantly.

I've queried it with the vets but was just told than an increased thirst is to be expected. Only spoke with a nurse though so will perhaps ring back and ask to speak to our vet in the morning. I know all dogs are affected differently, but I'm really interested to hear how other dogs have reacted to Prednicare so I have something to compare Alfie against?


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Not sure if it was Prednicare, but when our giant GSD was on steroids years and years ago, we couldn't keep up with keeping the water bowl filled, and my husband came down to an absolute lake filling the entire kitchen the next morning.

Well, what goes in, has to come out and whilst we'd been letting him out regularly during the day, I'm very embarrassed to admit we didn't think of overnight, and he was obviously in too much of a hurry to come and wake us 

I remember than the increased thirst seemed to tail off considerably after a couple of days though. Apparently they get used to it.

Good luck!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

PennyGSD said:


> Not sure if it was Prednicare, but when our giant GSD was on steroids years and years ago, we couldn't keep up with keeping the water bowl filled, and my husband came down to an absolute lake filling the entire kitchen the next morning.
> 
> Well, what goes in, has to come out and whilst we'd been letting him out regularly during the day, I'm very embarrassed to admit we didn't think of overnight, and he was obviously in too much of a hurry to come and wake us
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I have to be honest, I didn't think to let him out during the night last night either, but he was absolutely bursting to get outside when I came downstairs this morning, so will definitely be setting the alarm clock throughout the night tonight.

I'm surprised such a little dog is managing to cram so much water in!


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

Ollie didn't do well on Prednicare; he was also thirsty all the time but I don't think he drank enough and he got really dehydrated and miserable, so I took him off it. How long is does Alfie need to be on it? I would definitely let him out a couple of times during the night. Also keep an eye on him as Ollie became really withdrawn on it and spent all his time hidden away under by desk by himself. Alfie will probably be fine as many dogs obviously do well on it but best to keep an eye on him.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SixStar said:


> Alfie started a course of Prednicare (steroids) yesterday, and whilst I know increased thirst and urination is a common side affect - I am wondering just how much of an increase is normal, and what would be considered highly excessive? He's only had four doses so far (morn and eve yesterday and today) - but he is already drinking horrendous amounts. He's at the water bowl every half hour or so having huge drinks and is wanting out to pee constantly.
> 
> I've queried it with the vets but was just told than an increased thirst is to be expected. Only spoke with a nurse though so will perhaps ring back and ask to speak to our vet in the morning. I know all dogs are affected differently, but I'm really interested to hear how other dogs have reacted to Prednicare so I have something to compare Alfie against?


Ive not ever had any of this lot on oral steroids, they have only ever had a steroid injection, but they have all drunk and peed for England with that, and without fail I think they have all had accidents.

Usually the lowest possible effective dose should be used. Its possible that he could do with a lower dose instead and doesn't need the dose he is on.

Do you know his exact weight?

Dosage recommended per day is:

Dosage and administration
Single dose treatment may be appropriate for some specific conditions (anaphylaxis, etc.), but for more general treatment
they may be given for one to three weeks at doses between:
DOGS: 0.1-2.0mg/kg/day
CATS: 0.1-2.0mg/kg/day
The lowest effective dose must be used. Treatment should not be withdrawn suddenly. Problems of adrenal insufficiency
should be minimised by dosing on alternate days, dosing to coincide with the endogenous cortisol peak (i.e. in the
morning with regard to dogs and in the evening with regard to cats) and a gradual reduction of dosage.

From that you may be able to work out if he is on the maximum dose daily and if so speak to the vet about about putting him on the lower dose.

I cant swear to it but Im pretty sure that when a friends dog was on it it was only once a day although I may be wrong.

There is more info on the link including contra indications and warnings.

http://www.vetgb.com/vetgb_pdfs/prednica_22d5_vetgb.pdf


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks both.

He's 6.4kg and has got the 2.5mg tablets - half a tablet twice a day for a week, then half a tablet once a day for a week, and then down to half a tablet every other day until the course is finished. Although I want to query that with the vet too as given the amount of tablets we have, he will be having half a tablet every other day for 5 weeks! I know you have to taper steroids off gradually but that seems like an awfully long time.

I measured his water out last night and ensured he was the only one who had access to it. He went out before bed at 11, left him with a pint of water in his bowl and went down to let him out at 2.30am - all the water was gone and he was busting for a wee, refilled his bowl with another pint of water and put him back to bed until half 6. Remeasured his water and there was just over half a pint left this morning so he hadn't drank quite as much and wasn't in such a hurry to get out the door first thing. 

He's been for his walk, had his breakfast and had a few little drinks but nothing excessive yet.


----------

